# Union's or Flux's?



## Justin

Personally i would look at more companies than 2. You didn't even state what you wanted them for so why would you pick those companies?

What if the 2 best options for what you wanted were made by other companies? What style/where do you ride?

If you just want something from either of those companies just pick based on color lol. :dunno:


----------



## a bag of it

between those to i'd say flux, i have the dmcc lights. i would look at rome too


----------



## RightCoastShred

yeah look at rome, the straps are atleast 10x better than unions on romes. ive got the 390s and the forces and the difference in comfort is like night and day


----------



## Duell

You like your Romes over your force's? Why?

Also I'm looking for an all mountain binding.


----------



## RightCoastShred

Duell said:


> You like your Romes over your force's? Why?
> 
> Also I'm looking for an all mountain binding.


well theyre both great bindings, but i just like the straps better on the 390s


----------



## roboelmo

I have both the flux sf45, and union custom house pbr. 

I will admit the union rackets are just awful, and the toe strap will fit some boots amazingly and some boots just won't fit. I have nike kaiji and they actually fit the toe straps really well. Even with all the union flaws, the union bindings are actually my go to bindings. I just like the feel of the contacts binding.

Flux bindings are super comfy, they kind of feel like pillow on your feet.


----------



## Duell

Awesome I was hoping to find someone like you who has both. 
Ok so if the Flux's are so comfy what makes you choose union>flux
They ride better? Is the only downfall te toe strap? And what do you mean by the rackets? The cinching mechanism?


----------



## henry06x

You may want to consider something with canting. Last year I got a set of ride capos with canting and it was a "holly shit" moment in riding. I was not sure about it and it did not make me better by any means but it feels so much more comfortable! Just saying.
Henry.


----------



## snowklinger

For non-canted: flux.


----------



## Nivek

Union does not make a cost effective all mountain binding. To get anything actually stiff enough you have to get either Chargers or MC's.

Get SF45's. Or for other optoins, Flow NX2-AT's, Burton Cartel, K2 Company, or Salomon Hologram.


----------



## SnowOwl

*390 Bosses all day.* Browse through the forums, you'll see the hype:thumbsup:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

i love my flux bindings, super bomb proof. i had the same pair of flux's for about 4 or 5 years now and never had one thing break on them.


----------



## poutanen

Yup, adding another thought to the mix here. Burtons. The ratchets are great, and the toe straps are more of a cup.

*insert bad asian voice* Me rikey! :cheeky4:

I wanted unions before but checked them all out and ended up with some super stiff Burton C60's...


----------



## Music Moves

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> i love my flux bindings, super bomb proof. i had the same pair of flux's for about 4 or 5 years now and never had one thing break on them.


Knowing how and how much you ride, this makes me want to put them to the test. But first, do you officially rep them in any other way? Sponsored? Sales rep? Lol, I had to ask...


----------



## ShredLife

regardless of if he's sponsored by them (yet) Cro is not a shill. 

if the choice is between flux and union its flux all day every day. union bindings are a complete joke - at this point their toestraps (NOT a capstrap) is about 4-5 years behind the rest of the industry. 

Union = FAILURE AT LIFE


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

Music Moves said:


> Knowing how and how much you ride, this makes me want to put them to the test. But first, do you officially rep them in any other way? Sponsored? Sales rep? Lol, I had to ask...


nah the only company i officially ride for is never summer and i unofficially rep angry snowboarder and snug life ha.

i will say that i haven't ridden those flux's the entire time these past couple years. they are more of my back up for when whatever newer bindings i had broke and had nothing else to ride. originally i only bought them cause some near by shop was closing down and i got them and a pair of celsius boots for about $50. since then though i always seem to fall back on them at least a month or so of solid riding every season. 

the model i have are called the super emblems from before they came out with all this letters and numbers nonsense.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

i also just got the rk30s last season and so far they are holding up just as well and wayyyy comfier then the super emblems i have.


----------



## Music Moves

Thanks for the full disclosure... and I def never thought nor was I insinuating that you're a shill. I'm peeping some 2013 RK 30s for a really good price and am seriously thinking of pulling the trigger.


----------



## bseracka

I'm rocking some 2012 rk30s on my park setup. They're comfy and offer great flex. For a urathane hi back they have good response. That beig said I don't think anyone would tell you to get them with out knowing what kind of riding you're doing. The tt30s are another option with good flex, but stiffer than the rk30s.


----------



## SnowOwl

ShredLife said:


> regardless of if he's sponsored by them (yet) Cro is not a shill.
> 
> if the choice is between flux and union its flux all day every day. union bindings are a complete joke - at this point their toestraps (NOT a capstrap) is about 4-5 years behind the rest of the industry.
> 
> Union = FAILURE AT LIFE


Bahaha. Poor Union losing to quite a few brand comparisons on this forum. They even lost to Rome in my thread hah:dunno: think this would spur some action for them to start making differences and hearing what we, the consumers, are wanting.


----------



## Nivek

tylerkat89 said:


> Bahaha. Poor Union losing to quite a few brand comparisons on this forum. They even lost to Rome in my thread hah:dunno: think this would spur some action for them to start making differences and hearing what we, the consumers, are wanting.


They wont listen. When someone tries to offer constructive criticism to Union they just get all pissy and call you a hater.

On top of the shitty ratchets, piss poor toe straps, and complete lack of heel dampening, they don't have a single binding that has tool less straps.

Wanna see their innovation?

2007ish









2012









New toe ratchet and new toe strap? Maybe new ankle strap?


----------



## RightCoastShred

Unions were great when they came out, but the bindings industry has changed and union has been in a coma ever since. I checked out the 2013s today and they are the same old basic bindings but with some new colors. Go for fluxs


----------



## Nose Dradamous

Nivek said:


> Union does not make a cost effective all mountain binding. To get anything actually stiff enough you have to get either Chargers or MC's.
> 
> Get SF45's. Or for other optoins, Flow NX2-AT's, Burton Cartel, K2 Company, or Salomon Hologram.


Hi Kevin. Force actually is a cost effective all mountain binding. It's stiffer than the MC too. 

Nice try.


----------



## Nivek

Nose Dradamous said:


> Hi Kevin. Force actually is a cost effective all mountain binding. It's stiffer than the MC too.
> 
> Nice try.


I don't understand where the MC fits into the lineup then. It's softer than the Force, lighter sure, but twice the price? If you want something lighter and softer than the Force wouldn't you just get the Contact Pro's? Which with a toe strap and ratchet change is actually a killer binding.

Same thing with Chargers, I've already been told either by someone here or the rep, I can't remember, that they are softer than the SL's. Which in my experience were softer than Data's, and to my knowledge the frame of the Data is the same as the Force. So from what I know doesn't that make the Charger softer than the Force too? 

Also you'll see I'm not the only one here that seems to find a lack of progression with the product. So maybe personal attacks aren't necessary.


----------



## Nose Dradamous

Nivek said:


> I don't understand where the MC fits into the lineup then. It's softer than the Force, lighter sure, but twice the price? If you want something lighter and softer than the Force wouldn't you just get the Contact Pro's? Which with a toe strap and ratchet change is actually a killer binding.
> 
> Same thing with Chargers, I've already been told either by someone here or the rep, I can't remember, that they are softer than the SL's. Which in my experience were softer than Data's, and to my knowledge the frame of the Data is the same as the Force. So from what I know doesn't that make the Charger softer than the Force too?
> 
> Also you'll see I'm not the only one here that seems to find a lack of progression with the product. So maybe personal attacks aren't necessary.


Kev, when Union came out, people said our bindings were heavy. So it became a mission to build the lightest binding in the industry. That's where the MC came in. 

The MC (Machine Coring)is built to be Unions lightest binding, not to be stiffest. Carbon, machined coring, aluminum hard wear, metafuse and magnesium are all used to build a pair of bindings that weigh less than 3lbs.

Charger has a solid carbon highback and carbon injected base. It is stiff. This binding was built as a no frills carbon highbacked binding thats real responsive. 

SL's (Super Light) are MC's built with normal Union materials and aren't $400. 

The Force is built on our original baseplate, which is a little beefier than what the above are built on, the Atlas baseplate. When we built the Atlas, goal was to update the Force with increased mobility and to lighten it up. By taking away some of the weight out of the Atlas, it loosed it up a tad and the Force baseplate is still our most responsive.

Hoped that helped Kevin.


----------



## Nivek

I appreciate the insight from the source.


----------



## Extremo

I've ridden both...Union over Flux hands down. Are there other good bindings out there? Of course. But when Union offers everything you need, why fuck around trying out other companies just to end up dissatisfied. 

I ride the SL's, Atlas, and Force. Super happy with each of them.


----------



## ShredLife

Nose Dradamous said:


> Kev, when Union came out, people said our bindings were heavy. So it became a mission to build the lightest binding in the industry. That's where the MC came in.
> 
> The MC (Machine Coring)is built to be Unions lightest binding, not to be stiffest. Carbon, machined coring, aluminum hard wear, metafuse and magnesium are all used to build a pair of bindings that weigh less than 3lbs.
> 
> Charger has a solid carbon highback and carbon injected base. It is stiff. This binding was built as a no frills carbon highbacked binding thats real responsive.
> 
> SL's (Super Light) are MC's built with normal Union materials and aren't $400.
> 
> The Force is built on our original baseplate, which is a little beefier than what the above are built on, the Atlas baseplate. When we built the Atlas, goal was to update the Force with increased mobility and to lighten it up. By taking away some of the weight out of the Atlas, it loosed it up a tad and the Force baseplate is still our most responsive.
> 
> Hoped that helped Kevin.


your bindings suck. spend some $ on R&D and less on sourcing swag colors for little kids.


----------



## ShredLife

Extremo said:


> I've ridden both...Union over Flux hands down. Are there other good bindings out there? Of course. But when Union offers everything you need, why fuck around trying out other companies just to end up dissatisfied.
> 
> I ride the SL's, Atlas, and Force. Super happy with each of them.


man, they should start paying you if they don't already.... or send you free crappy bindings at least.


----------



## Nose Dradamous

ShredLife said:


> your bindings suck. spend some $ on R&D and less on sourcing swag colors for little kids.



Awesome advice. 

Keep snowboarding behind the computer.


----------



## ShredLife

come to Mt. Hood and pm me on here. i'll ride with you any day.

your product is stagnant.


----------



## Extremo

Hahaha...this place is turning into a joke. Anti-Union flamers unite!!! Remember when all the cool people use to rally behind hating Burton. Union must be the worst brand on the planet to have so many people riding them.


----------



## CoolMike90

Well to get the topic off flaming and immaturity. I appreciate a reps response about the Atlas's which i'm actually looking into getting myself as an all mountain freestyle binding but more so just all mountain.


----------



## Duell

Well since I started this I will also finish it. I appreciate all the help (mostly) from everyone. I still think Union makes a great binding and I would not at all write them off. I also think Flux has done a great job. I've done plenty of research on the two companies and that's why I narrowed it down to the two. Rome has helped me out a lot and I now realize that they do a great job with their company and have great customer service (I've sent them emails and they respond very promptly with great advice). They will also be taken into consideration. However, the advice to get Burton bindings went in one ear and out the other as that will never happen...

Since we are completely off my binding topic I will just say go Never Summer and boo Volcom because they beat NS in snowboarder magazine's battle of the brands which was complete horse shit.


----------



## CoolMike90

Duell said:


> Well since I started this I will also finish it. I appreciate all the help (mostly) from everyone. I still think Union makes a great binding and I would not at all write them off. I also think Flux has done a great job. I've done plenty of research on the two companies and that's why I narrowed it down to the two. Rome has helped me out a lot and I now realize that they do a great job with their company and have great customer service (I've sent them emails and they respond very promptly with great advice). They will also be taken into consideration. However, the advice to get Burton bindings went in one ear and out the other as that will never happen...
> 
> Since we are completely off my binding topic I will just say go Never Summer and boo Volcom because they beat NS in snowboarder magazine's battle of the brands which was complete horse shit.


+1 with that man lol. Too bad we can't just try the friggen bindings like boots and get a real feel for them before we buy them. Blah. 


P.S. Boo Burton anything now a days -_- Woo Lib tech!


----------



## P3 Mammoth

Union makes a great binder, just not well recieved by this group of forum jockeys. Check around and you will find other forums full of equally knowledgeable people who rave about the good points of the Union design. PERSONAL PREFERENCE.

If you want to try the binders before you buy them then demo them from a shop. Many shops offer demo programs for binders as well as boards. Typically with binders the first day's demo charge will be taken off the retail cost of a binder should you decide to buy.


----------



## poutanen

CoolMike90 said:


> P.S. Boo Burton anything now a days -_- Woo Lib tech!


HA HA HA oh god that's funny :cheeky4:


----------



## CoolMike90

poutanen said:


> HA HA HA oh god that's funny :cheeky4:


Why Yes, Yes it is lol. 

I suppose i'll have to see if my local place does. Although I think i'll be pretty content with the Atlas's


----------



## Nivek

P3 Mammoth said:


> Union makes a great binder, just not well recieved by this group of forum jockeys. Check around and you will find other forums full of equally knowledgeable people who rave about the good points of the Union design. PERSONAL PREFERENCE.
> 
> If you want to try the binders before you buy them then demo them from a shop. Many shops offer demo programs for binders as well as boards. Typically with binders the first day's demo charge will be taken off the retail cost of a binder should you decide to buy.


What other forum are you talking about? EL? Yeah they have a giant hard on for anything Burton or Union.

For the time being I will stick to the facts I know and try to curb some of my stronger opinions on the product. And I know that Unions toe straps and ratchets are sub par. Literally everyone else's straps fit more boots and their ratchets release easier.


----------



## Nivek

Extremo said:


> Hahaha...this place is turning into a joke. Anti-Union flamers unite!!! Remember when all the cool people use to rally behind hating Burton. Union must be the worst brand on the planet to have so many people riding them.


The entire forum is turning into a joke because we don't like your favorite binding company? Alright, sure.


----------



## ShredLife

P3 Mammoth said:


> Union makes a great binder, just not well recieved by this group of forum jockeys. Check around and you will find other forums full of equally knowledgeable people who rave about the good points of the Union design. PERSONAL PREFERENCE.
> 
> If you want to try the binders before you buy them then demo them from a shop. Many shops offer demo programs for binders as well as boards. Typically with binders the first day's demo charge will be taken off the retail cost of a binder should you decide to buy.


fuckin shop jockey.


----------



## duh

I love how in this forum there are a few self appointed "experts" who get very sensitive when someone disagrees with their opinions. Makes me think they probably ride like girls.


----------



## phony_stark

Nivek said:


> The entire forum is turning into a joke because we don't like your favorite binding company? Alright, sure.


This forum is full of silliness because of the amount of misinformation put out there almost instantly about anything C3, by some people that, for some reason or another, felt wronged by C3's reps or something.

Bindings are preference, everyone has different ideas of what they want in response/tech/colors (it's true)/perception. Don't let someone else's perception cloud yours. 

In the 70+ total days I've ridden I have tried different bindings. (Rome/Ride/Burton/Flux) I admit, there are things that some companies do a little better than Union, burton has smoother toe ratchets and canting (if that's your hype), flux has a comfier ankle strap, Ride/Rome have a lot of customization.

But Unions for me, overall, have been the absolute best at the things that are most important to me on the hill, especially in less than prime conditions.

Keeping my boot in the binding.
Strapping in.
Adjusting the forward lean.
Responding to frozen fingered, ham fisted, manhandling.

I own a pair of EST Malavitas, but midway through last season I bought a conversion disk and put my Atlases (by far the best binding I've tried) on my board, because of the aforementioned reasons.

Duell, you say that you'll never put Burton bindings on your board, why? I think they make the second best clamps on the market.


----------



## P3 Mammoth

ShredLife said:


> fuckin shop jockey.


Damn Straight. We're here to help people have a good time. If you're ever in town stop by and say "hi" (I promise we won't make you ride Unions.)


----------



## Nickx

*Flux!*

I demoed both flux and union last winter and i love the flux rk30s. I just ordered the new 2013s.


----------



## BoBBYdaBo$$

Nickx said:


> I demoed both flux and union last winter and i love the flux rk30s. I just ordered the new 2013s.


where did you order them from? I can't find a place selling flux 2013's, specifically I am looking for the pr15


----------



## Nickx

I got lucky and found some on ebay for a pretty good discount. (retail 210 ish paid 165) I did notice there are some on rei.com too.


----------



## roboelmo

Duell said:


> Awesome I was hoping to find someone like you who has both.
> Ok so if the Flux's are so comfy what makes you choose union>flux
> They ride better? Is the only downfall te toe strap? And what do you mean by the rackets? The cinching mechanism?


Sorry for my late reply. I chose union over fluxes just because of my riding style. I'm pretty sure if I had fluxes with urathan high backs I would of like those a lot better. A reason why its hard for me to compare both flux and union, is because the sf45 and union contacts are completely different kinds of bindings. I just like the flex feel of my unions.

Toe straps for unions. I have a pair or 32 boots that won't even fit in the toe strap. There union toe straps won't fit all boots. Racket fails, is when you try to get your bindings super tight (I ride pipe a lot). When you attempt to get it too tight the teeth of the racket will actually miss the strap and get looser. You prett much have to pull the racket leaver then press the teeth into strap.


----------

